# Bulb Douche Bag?



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Where can you find douche bags any more; especially the bulb douche bag. They used to be sold almost everywhere; now I can't find one anywhere!They are so convenient for just a quick warm water refresher. However, I did learn the hard way NOT to do this often.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I found one at my local pharmacy (Eckerd Drug).


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks dlt, they are the greatest for a quick refresher. I had looked at Wal-mart & K-mart and couldn't find any. Of course, this is Georgia and I may not be able to find any at all. Thanks for your input.


----------

